# Mesquite lamp



## Az Turnings (Aug 31, 2018)

well now that I’m down for a few weeks I have time to catch up on some posts from things I have made. This year I donated a mesquite lamp to the local RMEF chapter here in Tucson, Arizona. This lamp was really fun and I’m itching to make a bigger one for myself. Cost was about $50 with the shade. Sold for around $250 at the auction. All c and c welcome! This was a first for me so go easy lol! Had to improvise on a few things like fitting the lamp part to the inside diameter of the copper pipe! All in all a very fun project  Now what to do to up next years project

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 31, 2018)

If someone could move this to completed projects I didn’t catch it in time!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 31, 2018)

That's a cool idea. Never thought about turning a base in that direction.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 31, 2018)

Az Turnings said:


> If someone could move this to completed projects I didn’t catch it in time!


Done. Hey that's a cool idea! I might have to steal it from you. Maybe I missed it in a different thread, but what's got you laid up?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 31, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Done. Hey that's a cool idea! I might have to steal it from you. Maybe I missed it in a different thread, but what's got you laid up?


Thank you. Just had ACL surgery yesterday. Off my feet for 2 weeks then 6 months of rehab

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 31, 2018)

Cool lamp idea. Looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2018)

That’s a great looking lamp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mark. (Sep 7, 2018)

As iron sharpens iron, so man sharpens man. That lamp not only looks great, it shows creatively. When I see something I like, I take it home & add it into my tool box, if I don't like something I leave it where I see it. This my Friends, I have added into my tool box. Great Job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 7, 2018)

Very cool idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 17, 2018)

I like it!!
Great way to display the “imperfection”.
Bet it was no lightweight lamp— won’t be knocked over.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

